# Question about hands on the dial



## odie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just noticed that on my 1 month old 29er (bought from an AD), the hour hand is not parallel to the watch face. The tip of it tips slightly towards the face. Is parallelism something that I should expect on a watch of this price point? When I look at it, it seems that if the tip slanted ever so slightly more towards the face, it would actually be contacting the face and drag against it =/


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

any pictures?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

odie91 said:


> I just noticed that on my 1 month old 29er (bought from an AD), the hour hand is not parallel to the watch face. The tip of it tips slightly towards the face. Is parallelism something that I should expect on a watch of this price point? When I look at it, it seems that if the tip slanted ever so slightly more towards the face, it would actually be contacting the face and drag against it =/


I think you should feel that your Mühle-Glashütte watch was carefully
and correctly put together. I agree that you don't want the hour hand
to touch the dial. If they are not too far away I would visit the dealer
and have the watchmaker check out that the dial is properly seated on
the movement and the hands are straight.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, I agree with RT. 

For a watch of this price and quality, it should be in perfect working order.


----------



## odie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

odie91 said:


> I just noticed that on my 1 month old 29er (bought from an AD), the hour hand is not parallel to the watch face. The tip of it tips slightly towards the face. Is parallelism something that I should expect on a watch of this price point? When I look at it, it seems that if the tip slanted ever so slightly more towards the face, it would actually be contacting the face and drag against it =/


Hi, sorry for the late reply. Finally got around to taking some photos.

Notice in the 1st photo, the hour hand sits further away from the dial.
In the last two photos, it is slanted, and closer to the dial.

(In all three photos, the hour hand is pointing towards the right)

Do you think this is within normal tolerances? Unfortunately I do not have an AD where I live, and I ordered the watch from an AD who had shipped it to me.


----------



## weigojmi (Jul 22, 2013)

odie91 said:


> Hi, sorry for the late reply. Finally got around to taking some photos.
> 
> Notice in the 1st photo, the hour hand sits further away from the dial.
> In the last two photos, it is slanted, and closer to the dial.
> ...


Did you ever get this resolved? I'm looking at buying the exact same watch.


----------



## odie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

weigojmi said:


> Did you ever get this resolved? I'm looking at buying the exact same watch.


Sent the watch for warranty repair two weeks ago. I will let u know if they solve the problem to my satisfaction. You can bet that I will be very very vocal if I'm not treated right......

I will already say, I will never buy another MG again. Not because I don't like the watch, but because I don't have an AD locally. Not gonna spend that much money on a watch I can't physically inspect before buying again.


----------



## weigojmi (Jul 22, 2013)

Makes sense...I'm going to Germany in October so hope I can get my hands on one before I buy. Please do let us know how the repair goes. Maybe I missed it here but it'd be great if you could post a quick review of your impressions of the watch.


----------



## odie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Makes sense...I'm going to Germany in October so hope I can get my hands on one before I buy. Please do let us know how the repair goes. Maybe I missed it here but it'd be great if you could post a quick review of your impressions of the watch.


I'd sent you a PM with my review (I think). Let me know if you have any more specific questions =)


----------



## weigojmi (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks, looking forward to it...got nothing yet, however.


----------



## odie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just sent you another PM weigojmi. Let me know if it doesn't come through.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

odie91 said:


> Just sent you another PM weigojmi. Let me know if it doesn't come through.


Sorry to say, but this forum is not a mail office. The last three posts have zero informative content for our members, so please change to e-mail.


----------



## weigojmi (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry, it won't happen again.

p.s. Please don't delete this one.


----------

